# Angebotsphase bei Softwareprojekten



## Saschiba (26. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne eure Meinung zum oben genannten Thema hören.

Wie handhabt ihr es, wenn ein Kunde zu euch herantritt und von euch eine Software haben will. Also der Kunde hat schon so eine Idee, wie sein Geschäftsprozess durch Software verbessern werden kann, weiß aber noch nicht so im Detail wie und weiß auch allgemein nicht so genau darüber bescheid was zu tun ist. Daher fragt er ja euch.

Jetzt kann man hingehen und erst mal ein Angebot machen. Da schreibt man dann, dass man zunächst die Anforderungen festlegen muss und es erst dann zur Umsetzung geht. Aber wie kann ich in diesem Angebot schon abschätzen, was das alles kosten wird? Solange ich die Anforderungen noch nicht genau kenne, finde ich es schwierig bei der Kostenfrage genau auf den Punkt zu treffen. Entweder liege ich zu niedrig und der Kunde schluckt am Ende, dass es noch viel teurer geworden ist, oder ich liege zu hoch und der Kunde sagt wohlmöglich ab.

Die Alternative ist, ich setze mich zunächst mit dem Kunden hin und wir definieren gemeinsam die Anforderungen und anhand dessen schreibe ich ein Angebot für die Umsetzung und dann fang ich an. Der Nachteil ist natürlich, dass erst mal viele unbezahlte Stunden ins Land gehen, bis ich alle Anforderungen kenne. Das ist auch nicht so ganz Sinn der Sache.

Daher meine Frage. Wie macht ihr das?

Vielen Dank für eure Gedanken! 

Viele Grüße
Saschiba


----------



## Spacerat (26. Mrz 2009)

1. Kunde? 1. Projekt? Gründlich überlegen, jede Einzelheit mit Kunden besprechen. Collegeblock und Druckbleistift (ich meine natürlich Notebook und Wacomtable ) nicht vergessen, damit man wirklich alles aufreisst, was besprochen wurde. Jedes Detail, welches der Kunde möglicherweise doch nicht braucht ordentlich kapseln, damit man nicht "für die Tonne" produziert (in späteren Angeboten kann man auf solche Sachen zurückgreifen). Je nach Erfahrung, weis man was auf einen zu kommt und kann deswegen einschätzen wie lange man braucht. Bei Projekten (oder Teilprojekten), die man öfters verwenden kann, im Preis ruhig etwas runter gehen (deswegen ist auch Kapselung ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt in der Projektplanung).
@Edit: Wollte noch hinzufügen, das man bis auf einige Ausnahmen im Design ausschliesslich Nutzungsrechte an entwickelter Software verkauft. Individualität muss man sich teuer bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Saschiba (27. Mrz 2009)

Und machst du dieses Gespräch vor dem Angebot oder danach?


----------



## Landei (27. Mrz 2009)

Oft kann man eine einfach "Grundausstattung" (oder Mindestanforderungen) gut abgrenzen und abschätzen. Das würde ich mit fixen Kosten in ein Angebot aufnehmen, und zusätzlich aufwandsabhängige Konditionen für den "Feinschliff".


----------



## Ebenius (27. Mrz 2009)

Zuallererst immer mit dem Kunden trinken gehen. Dabei lassen sich super Ideen austauschen. Außerdem sollte man von Anfang an, alle Ideen aufgreifen und im Dialog mit dem Kunden weiterentwickeln. Ist ja wichtig, dass der Kunde merkt, dass Du im Dinge bietest, an die er noch nicht gedacht hat. Darüber hinaus stets den Eindruck erwecken, dass da viele komplizierte Seiteneffekte mit dranhängen, an die der Kunde noch gar nicht gedacht hätte, um sicherzustellen, dass der Kunde den Aufwand nicht unterschätzt und das Problem selbst zu lösen versucht oder den Auftrag doch jemand anderem in die Hand spielt. Und danach kann man dann über das Angebot diskutieren. Im Optimalfall sollte das Angebot nur grob strukturiert sein, möglichst Freiräume lassen und mit dem Kunden diskutiert werden.

Ebenius


----------



## Saschiba (27. Mrz 2009)

Okay, danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Spacerat (27. Mrz 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> Zuallererst immer mit dem Kunden trinken gehen.


@Saschiba: Nur zur Ergänzung... Vorher natürlich.


----------

